# Flora-Q



## 18247 (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried Flora-Q? My GI doctor recommended it today. The website didn't offer much more than all of the other miracles cures. It sounds new and they are marketing to doctors and pharmacists.


----------



## Kaay (Aug 21, 2006)

I am new to IBS. etc. Just went through the round of tests to rule out everything else. I expect this forum will help me a lot.In answer to your question. My first visit to the gastro dr he put me on FloraQ. I would say over all it has helped in it's way. My episodes would 'always' start at 3am ish. SEVER cramping waking me up and a couple of hours later my first passing of very solid stool, then the big D for another 4-6 hours. Since I have been on the Flora Q in November 2005 it has changed (for the most part) to just the D starting off in the morning, usually within an hour of my normal wake up time, if not after I wake up. So I get more sleep







. Can't say I have any less episodes. But I also haven't been working on finding my food triggers. Just starting that now.


----------

